# Battery Rating Scale



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what is the battery rating scale that would tell me how well my battery is (galaxy s4)

thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Most phone stores will check for free.


----------

